
HiveWay: A fork of Mastodon with BlockChain slapped on top - ColinWright
https://github.com/hiveway/hiveway/blob/master/COPYRIGHT
======
walialu
Fucking fucks! Stealing, rewriting Git history to make it less obvious and
breaking the agpl rules. Dickheads!

~~~
m_b
True, basically another crypto-bullshit project based on stolen code. This,
besides, violating the GPL license.

------
rainbowmverse
Good overview: [https://medium.com/we-distribute/hiveway-io-shamelessly-
rips...](https://medium.com/we-distribute/hiveway-io-shamelessly-rips-off-of-
mastodon-and-slaps-a-blockchain-on-top-for-some-reason-57b7aba3e84f)

